

Show HN: Private RubyGem Server - rykov

TL;DR - http://www.gemfury.com - pre-launch feedback appreciated<p>Hello HN,<p>In true hacker tradition, a tool built for ourselves often grows into a service of its own. In the past few months, we've been polishing our private RubyGem server into something that other Ruby developers can use.  Today, I'd like to ask for your feedback on where we stand and whether we're "launch-ready".<p>The service is called Gemfury and offers customers a private RubyGem repository in the cloud.  The story is that many RubyGems are built as open source and solid infrastructure exists to develop and distribute those.  However, if you want to encapsulate proprietary code into Gems, infrastructure becomes burdensome where all the pieces are disjoint and need to be self-hosted. Gemfury fills one piece of that story in the cloud.<p>We will be officially launching soon, and I wanted to get your expert opinion on whether we're missing anything.<p>Please take a look and reply what you think in the comments:<p>http://www.gemfury.com
======
eaurouge
I could use this but I won't say I 'need' it. It would be nice to just 'gem
install' without having to go thru the packaging process.

It's probably most useful for developers that frequently use multiple machines
or have built lots of private gems. But with Github at $7+ a month, I couldn't
justify paying $9/month.

~~~
rykov
Not sure what you mean about packaging process. Are you talking about
combining "gem build" and "fury push" into one command?

As far as pricing, unlike Github, our $9 pricing is for unlimited Gems. Can
you suggest a plan that would work for you (# of Gems, collaborators, price,
etc)?

------
davidz
Link: <http://www.gemfury.com>

